# Columbia College Chicago



## Forsakenproductions (Mar 13, 2009)

Anybody here a student there?

I'm seriously considering it in about a year and was hoping to get some opinions of people who've attended/know people who've attended.

Thanks


----------



## Film School'er (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm wondering what reasons you would want to attend Chicago? 

If I were you I would run as far away from that time vampire as possible.  There's three major issues with the film program. 
1.) not accredited, if you don't like it, you've wasted a year/lots of money
2.) lax admissions standards = not challenging academic setting
3.) outdated film equiptment, you'll shoot without sound in black and white for the first yaer, i know several people who transferred because of this.  They said it was hell.


----------



## derrichter (Mar 16, 2009)

> www.filmschooler.com




Hi- any input re: the grad program?
I had an interview there last week. It went fairly well. love t hear about others experiences re: the grad program at Columbia Chicago


----------



## Forsakenproductions (Mar 18, 2009)

There was no particular reason to attend this school, just found the website and it looked like fun, so I thought I better get some testimonials.

Plus I've lived in Arizona for all my life, and I just wanna get away to finish school   

And I don't see how shooting without sound in black and white is a problem. I know there are lots of film programs that do this because its a teaching tool. To tell a story without words.

Those other two points are interesting though. Thanks for your input


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by Film School'er:
> If I were you I would run as far away from that time vampire as possible.  There's three major issues with the film program.
> 1.) not accredited, if you don't like it, you've wasted a year/lots of money
> 2.) lax admissions standards = not challenging academic setting
> 3.) outdated film equiptment, you'll shoot without sound in black and white for the first yaer, i know several people who transferred because of this.  They said it was hell.




1.  It's accredited.  It's not a certificate factory, it's a college.
2.  Plenty of people get rejected, it's not an open enrollment.  I went to an open enrollment school for undergrad and I think I did okay.  It's what you make of it, though, and I encountered lots of slackers in many of my classes.
3.  I spent my first semester of production in undergrad doing the same thing, and I think I learned a lot from it...here at USC, we aren't allowed to use dialogue in our first production class, either.  It's a teaching methodology, love or hate it.


----------



## momotato (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey,
I just went for an interview too.  Seems like they don't have lax admissions at all for the grad program, they accept between 9 and 12 a year.  Admissions for undergrad seem pretty easy though, they have about 2200 undergrads.  I also did a tour of their facilities, they are very up to date, multiple editing and sound labs and modern cameras.  They have 35mm cameras too, though I don't think I could afford to shoot on that. They are accredited.  The grad students I met their seemed pretty happy with the program.  

I think their are other Columbia colleges out their that are not accredited.


----------



## Forsakenproductions (Mar 24, 2009)

awesome momotato! thanks for sharing that but of info


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

So, I've been accepted to Columbia Chicago.  Anyone there have advice?  I met a few grads that seemed happy, but they were giving the tour.


----------



## derrichter (Mar 25, 2009)

Awesome news for you momotato -- how did you hear?


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

They called me to let me know and said they were sending out a package this week for me.


----------



## derrichter (Mar 25, 2009)

cool, when did you get your call?

I'm waiting.


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

I was called on the 20th.  When I interviewed they said they would be letting people know around the 1st.


----------



## CC Cosia (Mar 25, 2009)

Right on-You must have impressed them mightily!

Well, for me the wait continues. I got accepted to OU, they are trying to rush me into a decision.


so you going to accept the Columbia gig? Or still playing the field?

JV


----------



## momotato (Mar 25, 2009)

Not sure, I need to make sure this is a financially sound decision for me to make.


----------



## Forsakenproductions (Mar 26, 2009)

ah, finances . . . decides everything doesn't it? That's REALLY what's been holding me back.


----------

